

Court rules that sending too many emails = illegal - Karunamon
http://yro.slashdot.org/story/11/08/10/182224/Court-Rules-Sending-Too-Many-Emails-Is-Hacking
In usual Slashdot style, the headline there is a tad misleading, but the ruling comes down to the fact that flooding someone's inbox violates the computer fraud and abuse act.<p>Can we go after spammers next?
======
Karunamon
In typical Slashdot style, the headline there is a tad overblown, but the gist
of it is that flooding someone's inbox is a violation of the computer fraud &
abuse act.

Can we go after the spammers next?

------
ColinWright
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2865380>

More discussion there.

